# What up guys, new member from NC



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Stef, nice setup! I'm more of a downhiller also. you're going to have a great time on that board!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

welcome to the forum. great board choice too! bindings are entry-level though I believe. 5150 isn't a very good brand so I think an upgrade would be nice. I've owned two pair of DC boots (2006 Superpark and 2012 Judge) the Superparks were single boa and the Judges that I ride now are double boa. aside from all the improvements in comfort and fit between the boots, double boa is noticeably better than single. It lets you tighten the bottom of the boots as well as the upper to get equal pressure and adjustability everywhere. You definitely get what you pay for when it comes to boots. just make sure they fit snug without cutting off circulation or creating pressure points and make sure you have no heel lift. everything else comes down to personal preference basically.


----------

